# L211 locked stretch mode returns to L212



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I thought the L211 locked stretched picture on SD channels was gone with L212. Tonight, it returned. I switched channels to see what was on HBO for a minute while set for the 921, then decided to watch the recording of the Charlie Chats to see what nonsense they discussed this month. When I brought up the recording my picture switched to stretch mode but the banner said "NORMAL" I tried to switch it back but the button on my remote did nothing. So I watched FAT Charlie and FATTER Jim Defatco talk about how sorry they were for all their mistakes and that they couldn't compete with cable and can't compete with VOOM with more HDTV channels but were adding German speaking channels and a new all pig latin speaking channel and a few other dead langiuage channels plus some empolyee race track channel since they couldn't do NASCAR or some nonsense. I kept doing the 5 minute reboot that the cute blond bimbo was telling me it only takes a few seconds to try to recover the non-FAT mode TV but all I got was FAT image TV. Damn it! I'm stuck again in FAT stretch mode with the banner saying "Normal"  

I don't understand this. First they break this from L188, then I was able to fix it in L211 with 3 reboots. Then we get L212 and all seems normal but after a couple of weeks of L212, the 921 wants to revert back to locked stretched again. What next? Jitters again?


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

I had this happen to me again last night... and it seems to follow the same pattern, I spent a few minutes making sure my FOX OTA-HD was tuned in before Idol started (cloudy / rainy weather causes my OTA to not come in so well)... Once I got a signal lock, about 10 minutes before start, I left it on that channel until the end of the recording. somewhere in there during the recording, I did go off and watch some old DVR stuff, but then I went back and watched AI. after watching it, I went to check out a few things on my backup AI recording off of SAT and it was in fixed stretched mode.

I had the same thing happen on Sunday, with CBS OTA-HD being left on from about 4p till after the selection show at 6p, as soon as I changed the channel, it went to fixed stretched mode. I didn't record anything here, but did do a little trick-play from time to time on a few of the interviews / bracket discussions...

My CBS OTA-HD recorded raymond on Monday night with any stretch issues. Its a half hour show and I wasn't watching that channel at all... so the wonder is which of the 2 might be causing it (more than an hour show, or more than an hour show and you are physically tuned to the channel and not recording in the background).

A power button reboot (and 5 minute wait) fixed it each time, but this is quite frustrating. 

Anyone else experiencing this pattern with OTA-HD causing the stretch mode to come up?


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Yea, I've seen this, but not as often or consistantly as you guys.

Don: Tell us how you really think. Guess you need to change your signature:
L212HECD-N : Mar 1 fixed jitters/got Fat Charlie

Maybe instead of waiting for the software to get fixed, Dish could provide us with funhouse 'skinny' mirrors.


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

212 has given me 2 new bugs - ones I never saw with previous versions.
1. Stuck in stretch mode that you all are seeing - reboot required to fix.
2. Lockups, sometimes clears and sometimes requires a full reboot.

As I said in another thread - Elden folks should have been fired by now. I vote for new team and DO IT RIGHT. Heck, even mark is now seeing bugs that he never saw before.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> I thought the L211 locked stretched picture on SD channels was gone with L212. Tonight, it returned. I switched channels to ..?


Stretching with L212 the first day on both of my machines. I have been averaging 3 times a week, but even had 3 times a day. It has been worst not better with l212.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

After repeated reboots, I got the Normal AR to return to OTA tuner channels. It still is stretched for all the SAT SD channels. Very FUBAR - SNAFU typical 921 software release. 

But for all who are grasping for something bad with the HDTIVO- They just introduced a new download too and I had to reset all my channels again. sigh! Boring.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

I would get the stretch bug rarely in 211. I get it at least twice a week in 212.


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

I get the stretch lock once a week and it goes back to normal after reboot. I have the latest hardware version since my 921 is less than 2 months old. It seems that if we don't reboot at least once a week strange things always happen. As a former software developer I would say some kind of buffer is not being cleanned and the system gets "clogged".

Sergio


----------



## TowJumper (Sep 19, 2003)

I am getting this bug daily now. PITA for plasma owners like myself who use the function often. This new bug makes the 921 less useful by far than the jitter bugs etc IMHO.

Mark, are they looking into this? I have to say the 942 is looking like a "must buy" as my wife is pissed that it does not work like it used to - how much more are 921 users going to be subjected to?


----------



## garyhesq (Nov 5, 2004)

I had the locked stretch mode several times a day right after 212. Now, the problem is gone. It hasn't done it in over a week. Nothing with my system or viewing habbits has changed.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

L212 fixed the jitter bug. I don't see much improvement in all the other problem areas.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

It didn't fix the jitters on the sd tv when you are in" safe" mode. It only fixed the jitters on the hd mode. I used to use the "safe" mode while I was in the computer room and my wife was in the living room. That feature is now unusable.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Well I got the stretch lock for the first time after L212!!

It seems to happen ~1x per week. I do a smart card reboot to fix it.


----------



## gonnabrich (Apr 10, 2005)

I am new to the 921, but the locked stretch mode has happened to me about 3 times. It seems to happen when I am watching a HD channel, and go to DVR mode to play back a previously recorded SD broadcast, without switching to a SD channel before the playback.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm getting an average of three "locked stretched" that shows, "NORMAL" on my HEED weekly.


----------



## jgra (Jan 6, 2005)

I get the locked stretch mode a lot and it usually happens when I am watching an hd channel/movie for about 15 minutes or more and change to sd channel and sometimes after a couple of seconds it will go back to the correct normal mode but most of the time it will go to the incorrecto stretch mode but it says normal mode on the top. When this happens It sometime gets fixed if I play around by changing channels or if reboot by receiver. Thank god I am moving over to comcast in 2 days and do not (hopefully) have to worry about this anymore.


----------

